# We Call it Catching



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: We Call It Catching
On the extended over-night Florida Fisherman ll trips we play no games. We not only call it fishing... 'We Call It Catching'! This is serious fishing for serious fishermen/women. Yes! Women are always welcome, they contribute greatly to our trips. Problem is, it's embarrassing when the men are out-fished by these angleretts.*
The Florida is setting all kinds of American red snapper records this year. To date there has been 14 over-night trips. Every one has completely limited out on Red snapper. We are talking about a two day limit. The average catch of American reds alone has been over 170 per trip. Proper management has done its job. Now it's time, past time, for a real season with a real possession limit. As we who actually fish know Red snapper are extremely aggressive and often take control, control at the expense of other species. As an example, on the Florida Middle Grounds many prime mangrove snapper areas are now over-run with nothing but American reds. To sustain a healthy fishery we need management, not over-management, of our fishery.
Friday, July 13, 2018, will it be limited-out number 15, or will Friday the 13'th prove to be too un-lucky? Only one way to find out, join us on the Florida as we find out together.
We are not just ready, we are eager to, get ready to rumble. Tammy is ready and so are we:

After a 'Jersey Girl' special meat ball sub, and a good, comfortable, ride out the time has come to 'Call It Fishing'! Night time fishing on the Middle Grounds and vicinity often defies the imagination. First up the elusive, hard to catch, great to eat, Mangrove snapper:





Mr. Tim Fischer, Nineveh, Indiana, drove 1,000 miles to fish the Fishing Capital of the World. Tim is proud of his hard fighting, great eating, Almaco jack:

This fighting-machine can be found all over our Gulf of Mexico, as well as the Eastern Pacific, from California to Peru, and even in South Africa. Guys, that* big smile on Tim's face is for real.
As a rule we do not catch too many American reds at night, however:


Looks like Saturday morning could be a 'little' on the wet side:

No problem! We will stuff ourselves until our Florida sun-shine continues:

Thank you Tammy, that was great. Now, once again, let's 'Call it Catching'! It's American red snapper time:



What has become a tradition, Tim Fischer helps sister, Marsha Summers, celebrate her birthday while fishing on the Florida.

Marsha now lives in Bradenton, Florida. Tim, and good friend Nick Richasdon, live in Indiana. They drove 1,000 miles to fish our waters.
Summer fishing in Indiana can be a 'little' different from Florida:

To say Winter, and Winter fishing, in the Hoosier state is different from the Sunshine state would be a gross understatement:


Can our birthday girl and our Northern friends catch our Southern fish? You had better believe it:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This is turning into another major catch.


Ever wonder why, 'We Call it Catching'? Well!

The fish are not the only ones that are starved. Jersey Girl to our rescue:

Don't see too many Lionfish on the Grounds & beyond, but they are there. Did you know they are excellent eating?

With July's warm water many gag grouper have moved way off shore, but still:

The 'Catching' is on-going:


Here is a fish we seldom see on or around the Middle Grounds, the African pompano. This heavy fighter can be found from both the east and west coasts of the USA, South America, Africa, throughout the Indian Ocean, along Asia and Australia, as well as many islands of the Pacific. Good job:

Talk about a 'Good job'! One of the best eating fish ever to swim, the Scamp grouper:

Scamp grouper is highly prized among both recreational and commercial fishermen. Its meat is white in color, sweet in taste, and well known for its excellent food value.
The Mangrove and American red bite remains strong, very strong:



Looks like the record will continue. The American red bite is non-stop:








The record is assured. Trip number fifteen limits out on American red snapper with, once again, over 170:

Saturday evening: It's been a long, fish 'Catching', trip. Let's visit Tammy and hit our bunks for the long ride home:

Sunset over the water can be spectacular, but when you are 100 miles off shore, it's stunning. Think the Northern lights are something? look at this!
*
Back at the dock:
Can Tim, Marsha, and Nick 'Call It Catching'? What do you think?



The African pompano hit the scales at 19 pounds:

The jackpot winning Gag grouper hit the scales at 14 pounds, American red snapper, 19 pounds, and Nick's Mangrove snapper 8.5 pounds. Somehow Mooresville, Indiana will never be the same.


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

We Call It Catching:

Mystery crab... This is what we call a spider crab, but what kind?

What a trip, what an adventure. Only two more American red extended trips remain for the 2018 season July 17, and July 19. Limiting out on both trips would result in a perfect record. Will have full report next week.
Looking forward to August. Here is what we will be doing next month:
*



* Catch the short, action packed, video of our trip:

* * * **https://youtu.be/ZaV5SkdijFE

Bob Harbison
Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

making lifetime memories for sure.
thanks for sharing!


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Absolutely. Sir, I am 76 years old. I will never forget the memories of the fishing, eating, or, most of all, the people I am so fortunate to meet from all over the country. Leaving Tuesday for a 5 day trip. Be back Saturday with a huge report. I hope!


----------

